# Wire Gauge to Decimal spoke size conversion



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2017)

Gauge = Decimal
    11    =    .120
    12    =    .109
    13    =    .095
    14    =    .083
    15    =    .072
    16    =    .065

Personally, I have seen: .125(1/8"), .120, .105, .100, .080, .072, .067 On wheels I have had.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 6, 2017)

Good info.


----------

